# How many bottles?



## paolo584 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello to all,

Im going to order my my gear but do know how much im going to need. Im going to be doing a 8 week cycle of Test E at 500mg a week. Question is how many bottles do I need. I dont know if I need 2 bottles. Also Should I stack it with deca?


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

just need 2 vials because i bet there only filled to 8 ml anyway. youll just have enough if each bottle is 250mg/ml. if its your first cycle no to deca if 3-6 cycle deca good. 600mg wk.


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> just need 2 vials because i bet there only filled to 8 ml anyway. youll just have enough if each bottle is 250mg/ml. if its your first cycle no to deca if 3-6 cycle deca good. 600mg wk.


 Its my 2nd cycle. Does 500mg sound OK?


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 9, 2010)

paolo584 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Im going to order my my gear but do know how much im going to need. Im going to be doing a 8 week cycle of Test E at 500mg a week. Question is how many bottles do I need. I dont know if I need 2 bottles. Also Should I stack it with deca?


 


paolo584 said:


> Its my 2nd cycle. Does 500mg sound OK?


 If your asking us how many bottle you will need and if 500mg is ok, then my suggestion is to do a little more research for throwing AAS into your body.
We do not know what the concentration of your test is so I can no say how many bottles to get. 
I would not run Test E 8 weeks; run at least 10 weeks
You will not need deca for your second cycle. If you decided to run deca, all you will need is 200mg a week.
Diet is your key.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

paolo584 said:


> Its my 2nd cycle. Does 500mg sound OK?


 
 thats great and you have your stuff for your pct? clomid, or hcg, if you get gyno i would have nolva on hand. but if things went well and no gyno your first cycle then u should be ok. wat was your expierience first cycle ?


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 9, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> If your asking us how many bottle you will need and if 500mg is ok, then my suggestion is to do a little more research for throwing AAS into your body.
> We do not know what the concentration of your test is so I can no say how many bottles to get.
> I would not run Test E 8 weeks; run at least 10 weeks
> You will not need deca for your second cycle. If you decided to run deca, all you will need is 200mg a week.
> Diet is your key.


 So i shouldnt do aas because im asking how many bottles im going to need? Thanks. 
to unclem: Remember earlier I stated i was getting ready to order my stuff. Im going to be taking Aromasin everyday, clomid for pct and the HCG im kinda confused about( stransfering iu's to mg's) which btw im looking for in genx but cant find. As for nolva, to be honest i forgot about but thank you for the reminder. 
As for the 1st time I took sustanon 250 It was great but i lost all my hard work because of my ignorance, did not do pct. Will not happen again thanks to this site and people like you(and others) who care to share. knowledge.


----------



## TTFU_694 (Aug 9, 2010)

However you dilute your HCG is how you convert _iu _into _ml _(not _mg_). If you get a 2000iu vial of HCG powder, I would dilute it with like 4cc of bac water (not sterile water). This would make 0.5cc = 250iu. Pin 250iu 2x/wk.

By the way. Quit calling them bottle. They are damn vials.


----------



## roidnginy (Aug 9, 2010)

i would order prop if ur gonna run 8 weeks u will need 3 10ml 100mg vials.....and get two bags of nolva and ur good.....plus its cheaper


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Test e is $44 a vial, is prop cheaper? and why prop?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually this thread touches on something that I notice alot when I see guys order'n from public sources. I can see the how many "bottles" ( or vials if you're hung up on petty shit lol ) is a valid question consider'n that most of the public sources offer only 10 ml bottles. As was mentioned earlier some of those only come as low as 8.5 .to 9. I've asked before but the response lead me to believe that a lot of guys have never had 20ml bottles ESPECIALLY those who use the sites I see listed as their only choice's. 10 ml bottles always struck me as a way to milk some more money outta you,Come on now Who the hell does a cycle outta a single 10ml bottle ( unless they are female of course).It seemed weird at first but I'd bet a lot of guys who are here and only have a couple or less than 5 years in the the game and have only used sponsors from the boards MAY NEVER HAVE SEEN A 20ML BOTTLE ! So I guess "How many bottles" is a good question. I imagine that consider'n the size , 2 might be the safe bet if their 10ml. Just a thought, but what the hell would I know ! lol

Peace and Love


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Conrad415* If you decided to run deca, all you will need is 200mg a week.

seems kinda pointless if u ask me...  jmo


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 9, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Actually this thread touches on something that I notice alot when I see guys order'n from public sources. I can see the how many "bottles" ( or vials if you're hung up on petty shit lol ) is a valid question consider'n that most of the public sources offer only 10 ml bottles. As was mentioned earlier some of those only come as low as 8.5 .to 9. I've asked before but the response lead me to believe that a lot of guys have never had 20ml bottles ESPECIALLY those who use the sites I see listed as their only choice's. 10 ml bottles always struck me as a way to milk some more money outta you,Come on now Who the hell does a cycle outta a single 10ml bottle ( unless they are female of course).It seemed weird at first but I'd bet a lot of guys who are here and only have a couple or less than 5 years in the the game and have only used sponsors from the boards MAY NEVER HAVE SEEN A 20ML BOTTLE ! So I guess "How many bottles" is a good question. I imagine that consider'n the size , 2 might be the safe bet if their 10ml. Just a thought, but what the hell would I know ! lol
> 
> Peace and Love


 
Better yet, what about 60, 120 or 240 ml...i guess we can call 'em jugs at that size.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^ oh, my mouth is drolling lvfthvy, lol.


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 9, 2010)

Look guys i just want to make sure i order the correct amount. so 2 10ml bottles for a 8 week cycle at 500mg a week is enough?


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Actually this thread touches on something that I notice alot when I see guys order'n from public sources. I can see the how many "bottles" ( or vials if you're hung up on petty shit lol ) is a valid question consider'n that most of the public sources offer only 10 ml bottles. As was mentioned earlier some of those only come as low as 8.5 .to 9. I've asked before but the response lead me to believe that a lot of guys have never had 20ml bottles ESPECIALLY those who use the sites I see listed as their only choice's. 10 ml bottles always struck me as a way to milk some more money outta you,Come on now Who the hell does a cycle outta a single 10ml bottle ( unless they are female of course).It seemed weird at first but I'd bet a lot of guys who are here and only have a couple or less than 5 years in the the game and have only used sponsors from the boards MAY NEVER HAVE SEEN A 20ML BOTTLE ! So I guess "How many bottles" is a good question. I imagine that consider'n the size , 2 might be the safe bet if their 10ml. Just a thought, but what the hell would I know ! lol
> 
> Peace and Love


 AAHHH! Them were good old days for me. 30ml test suspension bottles that just seemed to fall out of the sky, into my hands. Was about 21 years ago and I wasn't the most educated though!! But, I'm still here and heathly. Lived and learned, and still learning. That's some funny ass shit man! Lmao. I, unfortunately have had to turn to the "public places" I see around too as of last year. It is a bummer we don't see 20-30 or more ml vials. I can order 30ml vials of b-12 all day long. But never see anything else over the 10's or 8-9's! Something good for them sponsors to think about maybe.?  Two botlles will be enough for 8 weeks bro.


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 10, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> AAHHH! Them were good old days for me. 30ml test suspension bottles that just seemed to fall out of the sky, into my hands. Was about 21 years ago and I wasn't the most educated though!! But, I'm still here and heathly. Lived and learned, and still learning. That's some funny ass shit man! Lmao. I, unfortunately have had to turn to the "public places" I see around too as of last year. It is a bummer we don't see 20-30 or more ml vials. I can order 30ml vials of b-12 all day long. But never see anything else over the 10's or 8-9's! Something good for them sponsors to think about maybe.?  Two botlles will be enough for 8 weeks bro.


 
there are some out there that have 60ml and higher....


----------



## roidnginy (Aug 10, 2010)

run prop for 2 weeks......test e dont reallly kick in untill about week 4-6 so u will have two weeks to really feel it.....prop u will feel the first week


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2010)

500 mg x 8 weeks = 4,000 mg or 4 grams of test and most test in dosed at 250 mg/ml and sold at a volume of 10 ml.  so at a dose of 500mg a week or 2 ml each bottle lasts 5 weeks.  you need 2 bottles of test at 250mg/ml in a 10ml vials

with deca you need to take at least 400 mg a week and eat at least 4k cals a day for a decent anabolic effect

you will need T3 at 25-50 mcg/ED as supplemental test decreases TSH production


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2010)

LAM said:


> 500 mg x 8 weeks = 4,000 mg or 4 grams of test and most test in dosed at 250 mg/ml and sold at a volume of 10 ml.  so at a dose of 500mg a week or 2 ml each bottle lasts 5 weeks.  you need 2 bottles of test at 250mg/ml in a 10ml vials
> 
> with deca you need to take at least 400 mg a week and eat at least 4k cals a day for a decent anabolic effect
> 
> you will need T3 at 25-50 mcg/ED as supplemental test decreases TSH production



LAM! What's shaking man? Good to see you back around here!


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2010)

Business has finally settled down and I'm actually back in the gym these days after taking off for a couple of years.  I'll be around a lot more, I finally had to make a decision to put the business on the back burner and get back to the gym.


----------



## bigwillyfreestyl (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't link it right now as I'm typing this from my phone but search for the thread titled "question for testosterone cycle". Some of the info I gathered for a 10 week cycle of test e. 

Ps. I'd love anyone else to check it out and critique it. I decided to put the cycle off for at least another 6 months. I'm not where I want to be knowledge wise or diet wise yet.


----------

